# Adding rod holders to a Pathfinder 17T... ideas or photos?



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Guys,

My new-to-me 98 Pathfinder 17T has zero rod holders at the moment, other than the horizontal ones under the gunwale. I'd like to add rod holders to both the poling platform and elsewhere in the boat, but I don't really want to clutter things up either. For the poling platform, I just have to find the right-sized clamp-on holders. The tubing runs somewhere around 1.5 to 1.75 inches in diameter depending on if it's vertical or horizontal. Elsewhere on the boat, I guess (almost-)flush-mounted rod holders in the gunwale would be best. An old cooler came with the boat that had a 3-rod holder bolted to it. I'd rather not do that.

Have any of you added such rod holders or have suggestions for a pathfinder of similar skiff?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I'd kind of like something like what you see on this guy's pf17t: some to hold rods and one to keep flat while poling. The horizontally-mounted one in this photo seems to be an inexpensive plastic one screwed to the side. The other seems to be angled just for holding a rod. I'd like to be able to have two out the back/side to troll/drift with. Again, I just need to find the type that are adjustable and will fit my tubing.

As for the gunwales, I need it relatively flush-mounted so that you can still walk along the edges while fishing and so as not to break up the clean lines of the boat.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got two seadog 3-rod holders (amazon) on the starboard side of my console on my LT25. You might weld or bolt a horizontal aluminum bar stock on your platform support and mount it like that . Be cautious where mounting it though so the rods don't interfere with casting. Another option is using tack attack bases and rod tubes on your deck. I've got one mounted on the back deck and it's 1" above flush without the tube, I only use it when trolling or bait rig.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bolt on aluminum console holders from Taco Marine








Weld on Taco Marine platform rod holder


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I have the side-console model so I can't duplicate what you can do with the center console. I could mount some 3-rod systems elsewhere though. I'll look into the welded version from taco for my platform. There's a guy near me who fabricates t-tops. I'm sure he can help me out.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Careful putting rod holders in/on the gunnel inserts. They're pretty flimsy. I put some Railblaza holders on mine for the occasional speck trolling trip in the winter and ended up taking them off because I was worried one good pull would break the glass. Those inserts are supported somewhat from below by your horizontal racks, but there's nothing reinforcing them against an upward or outward pull.

For vertical storage, I put a three-rod rack on the cooler I use as a casting platform. Works pretty well. Without the cooler, I'd consider putting vertical holders on the forward bulkhead.

Finally, for trolling or storing rods on the platform, at least consider the Railblaza holders. They're not nearly as sexy as stainless tubes, but you can easily move them around until you find the right spot, and you can also adjust them in two axes, rather then just one like a clamp-on metal tube. This mount clamps onto 1.25 to 1.5" tubing: https://www.railblaza.com/products/boating-railmount-32-41/.

You can see both the cooler mounted rack and the holder on the platform below.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

zthomas. Sweet rig! Thanks for the tips. I'll look into what you've suggested. Maybe a cooler is in order.

Good idea on the adjustable/moveable railblaza. It appears the "mount" is one piece to which you can add different components - such as the rod holder, right? So I'd be buying two pieces per rod location.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

For your platform, you can add a robocup holder. It's cheap, durable, dual purpose, adjustable, removable, etc. I wanted a rod holder and cup holder on my platform, but didn't want to add anything permanent. I also wanted to be able to move it from right to left because one of my best friends is left handed and we trade time on the platform regularly. I know it's not the prettiest accessory, but I've been impressed how much I like it and how much I use it. When poling, I usually have a rod in one side and a drink in the other. Can't beat it.

The clamp is really strong and the springs are stainless. I have no hesitations running with my rod in the holder.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0065MYZGW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

zt.

As I feared, my platform is constructed of poles that are 42mm and greater in thickness. The blaza mounts go up to 41mm. Maybe that won't make much of a difference, but if they SAY they go up to 41, then I doubt they'll fit bigger.

I'll contact railblaza and see.

This is the frustrating part of things: it always seems like the thing that "everyone else is using" just doesn't quite fit whatever I've got!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.leetackle.com/clampon.html

Not cheap, but some of the best rod holders made.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

not2shabby said:


> For your platform, you can add a robocup holder...


 Interesting! (not much tubing on my platform is vertical, but I'll check it out.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Saw these on Amazon. Two for 40 bucks. With free one-day shipping via Prime, I'm apt to try it for now.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M29TJ00/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1A4WAEGJNR9ED&psc=1


----------

